# Intel & In Detail: Audi A3/S3 Sedans and A3 Sportback e-tron Info From NYC



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

“Wanna know how much I love Audi?,” a fellow journalist quizzed me as I greeted him in a waiting area just outside a Chelsea Pier photo studio on Manhattan’s west side.

“How much?”

“I’m skipping out on Daniel Craig and the Range Rover for this,” he replies..

Apparently the actor best known for his role as James Bond was doing an appearance with the new Range Rover on the same night. The new Range had already premiered in Geneva weeks earlier, but not so the Audi we were here to see.

Though not exactly perfect for public show day attendees, Audi's choice to premier its new A3 and S3 sedans at an offsite location within that photo studio at Chelsea Piers proved a solid strategy for gaining attention at this year’s New York Auto Show.... James Bond be damned. This saved the world debut of the car for China, yet created a hot event most press didn’t want to miss, even star struck Daniel Craig fans.

Inside the studio, two covered sedans peaked everyone’s attention. Whispers by those in the know suggested one of those cars was the S3 sedan – a bit of a surprise appearance to be sure. Other news circulating over the hors d’oeuvre tray was that the press release that had just hit the internet confirmed a dual mode hybrid e-tron only setup (for now) intended for the Sportback bodystyle.“Wanna know how much I love Audi?,” a fellow journalist quizzed me as I greeted him in a waiting area just outside a Chelsea Pier photo studio on Manhattan’s west side.

“How much?”

“I’m skipping out on Daniel Craig and the Range Rover for this,” he replies..

Apparently the actor best known for his role as James Bond was doing an appearance with the new Range Rover on the same night. The new Range had already premiered in Geneva weeks earlier, but not so the Audi we were here to see.

Though not exactly perfect for public show day attendees, Audi's choice to premier its new A3 and S3 sedans at an offsite location within that photo studio at Chelsea Piers proved a solid strategy for gaining attention at this year’s New York Auto Show.... James Bond be damned. This saved the world debut of the car for China, yet created a hot event most press didn’t want to miss, even star struck Daniel Craig fans.

Inside the studio, two covered sedans peaked everyone’s attention. Whispers by those in the know suggested one of those cars was the S3 sedan – a bit of a surprise appearance to be sure. Other news circulating over the hors d’oeuvre tray was that the press release that had just hit the internet confirmed a dual mode hybrid e-tron only setup (for now) intended for the Sportback bodystyle.

The usual impressive showmanship of the reveal ensued. Audi of America president Scott Keogh made the case for these hot new models, followed by Audi Design chief Wolfgang Egger pulling the covers from the cars and walking attendees through the design. Each of these men an more executives were on hand following the reveal and this offered an excellent opportunity to learn quite a bit about the new cars.

Below is a link to a story where I've summarized what I learned from Scott Keogh, Wolfgang Egger and Audi of America product planner Filip Brabec.

http://fourtitude.com/features/Even...sedans-and-a3-sportback-e-tron-info-from-nyc/


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

No manual transmission is so annoying. Did Audi say "for now" or did Fourtitude add that part?


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Inside the studio, two covered sedans peaked everyone’s attention. Whispers


proper phrase is "piqued everyone's interest"


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Lots of good info in this article..... Happy to see that the A3 S-Line will have a nice Front Bumper..... MMI with a screen as standard should compete well with the CLA 5.5" screen as standard...... upgrade to the navigation should only be < $1000 and not the standard 2k-3k, considering the smaller screen is standard.....Hopefully the TDI version will come quattro as well, unlike the previous version A3's in Canada..... As well as the S3 seats......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

vwlippy said:


> No manual transmission is so annoying. Did Audi say "for now" or did Fourtitude add that part?


I'm not sure if they used that exact wording and only placed in quotes what I had directly recorded on audio in my phone. All that being said, the back story is that they lobbied hard and "fought for" an MT6 in the S3. They didn't get it, but that's not to say the fight is over. Factors such as robust sales our outspoken consumers can help swing favor back our way on that one.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Boosted 01 R said:


> Lots of good info in this article..... Happy to see that the A3 S-Line will have a nice Front Bumper..... MMI with a screen as standard should compete well with the CLA 5.5" screen as standard...... upgrade to the navigation should only be < $1000 and not the standard 2k-3k, considering the smaller screen is standard.....Hopefully the TDI version will come quattro as well, unlike the previous version A3's in Canada..... As well as the S3 seats......


Bad news on that front. I remembered a few more things (you jogged my memory) and added these points that I neglected to put in my notes. They are:

1) no quattro drivetrains for TDI models.
2) more specific info on the plight of the manual transmission.


----------



## Jalva025 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey George did they say that s3 would come out simultaneously along side the A3 in the first quarter of 2014?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Jalva025 said:


> Hey George did they say that s3 would come out simultaneously along side the A3 in the first quarter of 2014?


March 2014 is the running date for both A3 and S3 sedans. I suspect though that they are under promising and over-delivering. Word on the street on current-gen A3s is that production is over and about 100 left in inventory for American market as of that night in NYC. That's a long time to go without product. Also, Audi tends to give conservative dates and then beat them as seen with S6/S7.


----------



## Jalva025 (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope the S3 comes sometime before March, I am in the market for a new car so that's great news so there is a chance the cars pops up in US dealer before March!!!


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

The new A3 line-up is very impressive indeed. The 3-door hatchback, 5-door Sportback and now the 4-door Sedan seem to offer the perfect blend of performance, style, practicality and quality that any Audi buyer expects. 

The forthcoming 2-door convertible will only up the ante and provide a remarkably complete range. I'd like to see an Avant version of the A3. Of course, this is probably unlikely because it would overlap too closely with the Sportback - we can dream can't we?

I understand that there will be a 211 bhp 2.0-litre diesel option as well as a 218 bhp 2.0-litre petrol engine option as well. This will create an almost perfect range of engine choices for buyers. 

I am still eagerly anticipating the next RS3 and wondering just which body styles it will be available in. With the new mercedes-Benz A-Class A45 snatching so many plaudits, it does make me wonder when the new RS3 will appear and what spec it will have.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

I'm pretty sure I want this car. I hope if they decide to offer a manual in the S3 they still over the DSG. I'm somewhat on the fence about whether I'd buy the S3 or wait for an RS3. But this platform is ranking high on my list.





> 4T: How does this new A3 sedan compare to the B5 A4?
> Egger: The B5 is coming out of a different sense of car. The B5 is a mainstream family car in a perfect execution in the A4 line – a business sedan. This is more individual. This is more of a sports sedan which is fitting more to young customers, singles, women. It is not a family car. It can be a family car, but it is for a very sporty father that has a very sporty family and gets around with a sports sedan.


LOL @ that. They shouldn't think of their customer base in such a narrow way. I know a ton of older guys (retired) that would be interested in this car, and guys that have families that aren't necessarily "sporty"

With that said I hope this S3 performs well on the track, and autox course. :laugh: (I suppose that's sporty)


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Bad news on that front. I remembered a few more things (you jogged my memory) and added these points that I neglected to put in my notes. They are:
> 
> 1) no quattro drivetrains for TDI models.
> 2) more specific info on the plight of the manual transmission.


That's disappointing about no Quattro TDI..... a DSG, Quattro, TDI would have been a great drivetrain package.....


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

I must say that I am on the fence about this car. I really really like it, but couldn't be happier with my 8p. 

It's something I feel is all too familiar in bringing EU/JP models over. Their first offering is a taste of what makes them great in their home countries, but then becomes very americanized. Which isn't bad, but I lose interest fast. Here is my list of broken heart cars.

Civic SI(doesn't count, but by the time the B16 came here, it was in a massive US model. 2dr isn't even in Japan)
Lexus IS300
Infiniti M45
Acura TSX

If the A3 is getting bigger, I'd rather gor A4/S4 for the torsion AWD. But I would consider the e-tron if Toronto gets it's **** together in that market.


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

Couldn't help it...


----------



## ghanaboi (Dec 30, 2006)

I've read somewhere that there will be a "large sunroof" offered in the S3. is this a panoramic roof? i miss my '06 A3 for this!


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

ghanaboi said:


> I've read somewhere that there will be a "large sunroof" offered in the S3. is this a panoramic roof? i miss my '06 A3 for this!


where did you read this this ? lots of conflicting info out there.... I have read that the A3 will only come FWD with no option for quattro, which is very wrong


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Boosted 01 R said:


> where did you read this this ? lots of conflicting info out there.... I have read that the A3 will only come FWD with no option for quattro, which is very wrong


The sunroof will be a 'panoramic' sunroof. Take a look at some of the press shots for an idea of sizing.

A3 1.8TFSI FWD
A3 2.0TFSI AWD
S3 2.0TFSI AWD
A3 TDI FWD

All S-tronic at this time.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> The sunroof will be a 'panoramic' sunroof. Take a look at some of the press shots for an idea of sizing.
> 
> A3 1.8TFSI FWD
> A3 2.0TFSI AWD
> ...


As well the panoramic sunroof is standard across all A3/S3


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not sure if they used that exact wording and only placed in quotes what I had directly recorded on audio in my phone. All that being said, the back story is that they lobbied hard and "fought for" an MT6 in the S3. They didn't get it, but that's not to say the fight is over. Factors such as robust sales our outspoken consumers can help swing favor back our way on that one.


Thanks George :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

ghanaboi said:


> I've read somewhere that there will be a "large sunroof" offered in the S3. is this a panoramic roof? i miss my '06 A3 for this!


S3 will be sedan only (for America) and thus far the PR shots of that bodystyle don’t reveal the size of the sunroof. Audi of America’s chief product planner told us that there would be one body-in-white, meaning all sedans will have a “sunroof”. That’s what we know for sure. We can make a few assumptions though…

With the exception of the A8, most Audi sedans have a glass sunroof in standard size. Panorama (larger) multi-panel sunroofs are reserved for Avants, Sportbacks and crossovers. Given this model, I’d expect the A3/S3 sedan to have a standard size sunroof and given PR shots show no sunroof we can verify that Europe will have the choice of no sunroof as well (US will not have this choice).

As for the A3 Sportback e-tron, that’s not been confirmed. The A3 Sportback has panorama, but how Audi chooses to spec the car for the USA remains to be seen. On one hand that’s a lot of added weight, but the US tends to like these options and Audi does have a history of even putting solar cells in that roof glass… which would be interesting even if it woudln't necessarily recharge the car in any sort of timely manner.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I’d expect the A3/S3 sedan to have a standard size sunroof and given PR shots show no sunroof we can verify that Europe will have the choice of no sunroof as well (US will not have this choice).
> 
> As for the A3 Sportback e-tron, that’s not been confirmed. The A3 Sportback has panorama, but how Audi chooses to spec the car for the USA remains to be seen. On one hand that’s a lot of added weight, but the US tends to like these options and Audi does have a history of even putting solar cells in that roof glass… which would be interesting even if it woudln't necessarily recharge the car in any sort of timely manner.


No, the A3 sedan should have a panoramic sunroof as per the previous spyshot. Please see link.










http://www.motorauthority.com/image/100416952_2014-audi-a3-sedan-spy-shots


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Minor detail question.

It appears that a boost gauge is integrated with the factory cluster, is there any markings on the gauge or only tic marks? I'm concerned about keeping the factory boost gauge and running an aftermarket tune.


----------



## ghanaboi (Dec 30, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> No, the A3 sedan should have a panoramic sunroof as per the previous spyshot. Please see link.


good find. Thanks!


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

> Sunroof will be standard. Audi made the decision early in the game to create one body in white for the USA.


ha actually according to George it is just sunroof...this is where I thought I read earlier panoramic sunroof...but I was just scanning through the first time I read it for highlights...


sunroof 

I think by definition both passengers in the rear and passengers in the front should have access to the 'fresh air and sunlight' I think from the picture above this works with this definition.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

VWNCC said:


> No, the A3 sedan should have a panoramic sunroof as per the previous spyshot. Please see link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good catch. I'll check with AoA and see what's up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Rudy_H said:


> ha actually according to George it is just sunroof...this is where I thought I read earlier panoramic sunroof...but I was just scanning through the first time I read it for highlights...
> 
> 
> sunroof
> ...


They used the term 'sunroof' but were not specific in that particular conversation. I'll check with them.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

VWNCC said:


> No, the A3 sedan should have a panoramic sunroof as per the previous spyshot. Please see link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this implies that it has a large sunroof, not a dual pane opensky type of sunroof. Anyway, that giant sunroof wouldn't be able to go back far before hitting the sharkfin.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

LWNY said:


> this implies that it has a large sunroof, not a dual pane opensky type of sunroof. Anyway, that giant sunroof wouldn't be able to go back far before hitting the sharkfin.


Which is why the open sky on the A/S5 only vents and does not slide.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> S3 will be sedan only (for America) and thus far the PR shots of that bodystyle don’t reveal the size of the sunroof. Audi of America’s chief product planner told us that there would be one body-in-white, meaning all sedans will have a “sunroof”.


Hopefully that means there will still be enough helmet space for 6'0+ drivers. I usually order with sunroof delete to have the extra headroom.

It seems like it wouldn't cost Audi anything to have the sunroof delete be a no-cost order only option for the USA.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

fjork_duf said:


> It seems like it wouldn't cost Audi anything to have the sunroof delete be a no-cost order only option for the USA.


Actually, it's a pretty significant savings in the form of logistics and stamping. By only having to use one stamp and one body-shop method to assemble the car they end up saving some dollars versus running a different stamp and assembly method. 

My guess is that Audi also has to do crash tests with and without the sunroof for each power train. That's a good number of permutations and adds up in cost.


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Actually, it's a pretty significant savings in the form of logistics and stamping. By only having to use one stamp and one body-shop method to assemble the car they end up saving some dollars versus running a different stamp and assembly method.
> 
> My guess is that Audi also has to do crash tests with and without the sunroof for each power train. That's a good number of permutations and adds up in cost.


AND, if 85% of people want sunroofs anyway, there are not enough customers to support the additional overhead the no-sunroof option creates. (ie. breakeven point on no-sunroof cars might never be reached)


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

When I ordered my A3 three years ago I asked about open sky delete. The dealer told me that a delete order costs $500. As it turned out I discovered another way to increase headroom. I ordered the car with lower (manual) seats. I suspect that power seats need to be higher to allow for the extra mechanisim. Right now with the open sky there is no way that I can wear a helmt.

With sunroof, power seats, and the lower roof of a sedan it is unlikely I will fit (without a helmet) into the new A3.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

if anybody wants to watch, audi media will be presenting a live broadcast of the a3 sedan intro tonight at 330am CEST which i think is 830pm EST from shanghai.


----------

